# Sticky  The purpose of this forum - please read before posting



## Cookiegal

This is a place to share your reviews on products or services that YOU have used or have some experience with.

However, it's NOT a place to ask questions or seek assistance or other people's opinions on products or services. If you need help or have a question about a particular product or service then please post it in the appropriate forum, i.e. All Other Software, Hardware, etc.


----------

